
Why are the best runners from one small kenyan group? - marojejian
http://www.radiolab.org/story/runners/
======
marojejian
This is a new explanation to me. And if true, a good example of how "Nature
vs. Nurture" is a false dichotomy. In most interesting cases, both are
important, and interact in complex ways.

